# Clean kitchen



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I always make sure my kitchen is in order before I go to bed. When I get up feel like starting on other things.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I do too!

And ,before going grocery shopping I clean out the refrigerator of unwanted stuff AND clean up the kitchen.

I hate coming home tired and then have to put away groceries in a messy kitchen!


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Great reminder for many of us. It is pleasant to have the kitchen tidy when you come down in the morning.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

A clean kitchen really does improve my attitude.
I've been following the FlyLady organizing/decluttering method lately and it's really improved how I feel about my house!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Yep..agree totally but sometimes sitting on the porch with hubby and a glass of wine is so much better...born lazy I guess:blossom: ??


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Helena - after reading the book called "The Hoarder in You" by the psychologist that does the Hoarders show, I felt so much better about myself. She points out that most people aren't lazy, just overwhelmed and stressed out, which leads to clutter and disorganization.
It changed my whole way of thinking. I don't spend too much time cleaning when I'm tired - that would only make it worse for me. Now I declutter and clean on the days I'm feeling well and have energy. The less clutter and the more organized I get, the more energy I have. I've been truly amazed at myself lately and I think DH is too.
I reserve time in the evenings, with him and now I don't feel guilty anymore, because I can see the fruits of my labor.

So, don't beat yourself up and remember each time you accomplish something to praise yourself and take some time for yourself, it makes all the difference in the world! :sing:


----------



## BCoburn (Mar 13, 2012)

I do this too and have been for a number of years. I found myself so depressed and stymied if I had to walk into the kitchen in the morning with dishes in the sink or other clutter. It is a real inspiration to think of how nice it is to get up and work in a clean kitchen. 

Also, I have taken to getting the coffee pot all ready to go-I empty the old coffee and rinse, put in a new coffee filter and put the water in the reservoir. I am picky about my coffee being fresh so I don't put that in until morning. I always thank myself in the morning when I am struggling to open my eyes and get the dogs outside that I have everything tidy and the coffee maker ready to go. 

Got into a habit a while back of just tidying the house altogether (it is a small house and only the hubby and I) before bed and it feels so good. The only negative is that I am wide awake when I go to bed and it takes me a while to get sleepy! 

Good post you made! What other things do y'all do that makes life just more pleasant?


----------



## Melodee (Aug 3, 2011)

Me too. Kitchen has to be clean before I go to bed. Nothing worse then waking up to a sink full of dirty dishes. Coffee fixing all ready to go when I get up. BCoburn and I would make good roommates.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

I to want a clean kitchen after the last meal is cleaned up for the night. I am married, however to a wife who did not enjoy cranking duty in the Navy, or the standards from galley work. In her defense I will admit that since we have work going on in the adjacent area, my preference isn't going to completely happen. No, I wasn't a cook in the service. I was a mechanic. A Gang, I worked on the galley equipment among other auxillary equipment.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I also enjoy picking up before bed. I need to unwind as well so next up is a bath and then crawl into bed with a book to help me fall asleep.

After I tidy the kitchen I like to light a candle, sort of a little reward 

Oh, and nice hand lotion for after dishes 

OUVickie,

I haven't read that book but can share from experience how things do get overwhelming and discouraging when there is disorganization and clutter. I FINALLY have things organized after doing a major purge and purchasing totes, making labels to get organized. All of our papers, craft supplies, etc. are organized and I can even tell you if I have a certain color ribbon and how much  I could kick myself for not doing this earlier and avoiding stress and discouragement.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have so much clutter I don't even know where to begin. I get in moods where I will get the bathroom and kitchen looking great, well the bathroom great, kitchen good. Theres just to much stuff in my tiny kitchen to make it great. I have no where to put the stuff. So after I am happy with the results, I tell myself that I will keep it that way and continue to find places for the stuff in the kitchen.....

Well aparently I lie really well to myself, because after a week or so it goes right back to where I started from. For me keeping up with what has been done is the biggest struggle.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I love having a clean kitchen.... but working 2 jobs doesn't always allow that to happen.... I will say though, that my boyfriend is great at helping out and knows exactly how I like things.... =)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I enjoy having a clean kitchen, but have learned not to sweat the small stuff. As long as dishes are rinsed off after meals, stacked neatly on the counter by the sink, or in the sink, I don't mind finishing in the morning. If I have company over, I insure my kitchen is cleaned before I retire. I cook from scratch and DH usually cleans up afterward. Sometimes, he is too tired, so I make sure the dishes are rinsed off.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I used to like a super super clean house and then I got married.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Tirzah said:


> I also enjoy picking up before bed. I need to unwind as well so next up is a bath and then crawl into bed with a book to help me fall asleep.
> 
> After I tidy the kitchen I like to light a candle, sort of a little reward
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT way to reward yourself!!

My biggest clutter issue is paperwork. It's definitely my nemisis. I've gotten better about throwing out junk mail and such, but the old stuff that's piled up - mostly in my computer room - is what overwhelms me. It's not just our paperwork, it's the stuff from my Mom's estate too. It's taken me 2 years to go through her stuff and actually make significant progress.

I'm trying to remember the 15 minute rule and just take things in small chunks. I accomplish more that way than any other cleaning practice I've tried. I've started putting empty boxes in each room and as I clean, I put unneeded/unused stuff in the box. When it gets filled up, I put it in my car and on my next trip to town I donate it. 

My house still has a long way to go, but I've made some huge dents in the clutter. 
My daughter and husband both listened to me this year and didn't give me "stuff" for Christmas. YAY!!!! DD gave me nuts and fruit to cook with and DH gave me money. 

If I can get a handle on clutter, believe me anyone can do it. I keep going back to those books for inspiration. Some days are a bust, we all get busy, especially around the holidays and such - but I refuse to give up. It may take me awhile to get back on track when things/life sidetracks me, but then I remember how far I've come.
Keep pushing forward Ladies, you can do it!!!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I always make sure my kitchen is in order before I go to bed. When I get up feel like starting on other things.


Me too. I clean everything after a meal, and make sure dishes are done before bed. When I get up I make sure the bed is made and bedroom cleaned. I make sure the last loads of laundry are done everynight before bed.
I'm not a neat freak, but messiness irritates my flesh. I just feel better if I know things are in order.
Now, I do need to wash the kitchen walls and around the crown molding. It is dirty, and that is my fault. But it doesn't seem to bother me as much as dishes in the sink.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Disclaimer: there are only 2 of us in the household. That does make a difference. 

I clean everything as soon after supper as possible. Any dishes dirtied between then and bedtime (I encourage the use of paper plates here) get rinsed and put in the sink. That way, I don't have a sink full of dishes to deal w/ when I'm dog-tired and ready for bed. 

The only thing I usually have to do before bed is prepare the coffeemaker and give the counter tops a quick wipe.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

when we had kids in the house I would always wash down the counters, stove top, and refrigerator before I went to bed. Swept the floor too. I thought it would be nice for DH and the girls to make breakfast in a clean environment.

One of the girls hated to do any cleaning, would rather argue for 30 minutes than clean for 5. Like pulling teeth to get her to wash dishes once a week, let alone wipe down a counter. Well, when we visited her in her first apartment, about age 20, I was stunned to find a clean kitchen and dishes put away. She admitted that she could not go to bed if the kitchen wasn't clean.


----------

